# QSW in Montana



## Jim Rockford (Dec 31, 2007)

Just hit 300K on a trip to Montana last week. Wish there was more snow to play in!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Big Lift!


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Hey, I've seen that car on Youtube.....I think. Am I right?
What are the specs on your suspension? 
I hear ya about the snow


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_7L-IB4UQk


_Modified by eurowner at 9:58 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: QSW in Montana (Jim Rockford)*

Lawls! it IS a 4x4


----------



## Jim Rockford (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: QSW in Montana (Southcross)*

Tim at Tomas Sport Tuning hooked it up just like his QSW- 2" lift springs in front with 2" added to the strut housings and the subframe spaced about 1 and 1/2" for way more travel. MK3 lowered springs and struts in back.


----------

